# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] LG 60PB5600 plasma δεν ανοίγει

## MikeNick

Μόλις πέρασε τα 5 χρόνια και ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Πατώντας το power πλήκτρο του τηλεκοντρόλ, ακούγεται το ρελέ, αναβοσβήνει 2 φορές με αυξομειούμενη ένταση το κόκκινο led και μετά νεκρώνει.
Την άνοιξα και βάζω φωτό της κεντρικής πλακέτας. Οι 2 ασφάλειες 10Α/250V δίπλα στο φις του ρεύματος και η 4Α /250V πιο πάνω δείχνουν οκ με το ωμόμετρο (χωρίς να τις ξεκολλήσω). Η πλακέτα φαίνεται να είναι διπλής όψης.
Το service manual είναι εδώ:
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/12...-60pb5600.html

Θα εκτιμούσα τη βοήθειά σας.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μιχάλη,
εκτός από το Service Manual, που στις σελίδες 21 & 29 αναφέρεται σε τάσεις του PSU, που πρέπει 
να μετρώνται σε κανονική λειτουργία της συσκευής, και στο διάγραμμα ροής ελέγχων όταν η τηλεόραση 
δεν εκκινεί, χρειάζονται τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία (σταθμός αποκόλλησης εξαρτ/των πρωτίστως, για τη 
διπλοτυπωμένη πλακέτα), τα κατάλληλα όργανα μέτρησης (πολύμετρο, καπασιτομετρο, ESR meter, 
παλμογράφος), αρκετές γνώσεις της ηλεκτρονικής επιστήμης κι αρκετά ικανή εμπειρία.
Αν τα διαθέτεις όλα αυτά προχώρα με τον έλεγχο όλων των πυκνωτών (μετά την αποκόλλησή τους από
τη πλακέτα), κι όσοι διαφέρουν σε χωρητικότητα από την αναγραφόμενη στο σώμα τους αλλά κι όσοι
ηλεκτρολυτικοί έχουν διαφορετική αντίσταση με την δοσμένη σε πίνακα για το ESR meter, αλλάζονται.
Στη συνέχεια έλεγχος διόδων (FAST και κανονικών), έλεγχος αντιστάσεων (ακόμα κι αν δεν φαίνονται
ραγισμένες ή μαυρισμένες), έλεγχος TRN΄s (μετά απ΄ αποκόλλησή τους από την πλακέτα) και τελικά
έλεγχος του PSU όσον αφορά τάσεις εξόδου στο δευτερεύον του.
Δείξε μεγάλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όταν δουλεύεις με τη συσκευή υπό τάση (220V A.C.) υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος
ηλεκτροπληξίας.
Καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις.
ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ μ΄ υγεία γι΄ όλους μας.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

mikemtb73 (03-10-20)

----------


## MikeNick

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη και επίσης καλό μήνα σε όλους!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου.
Δυστυχώς από όσα απαιτούμενα αναφέρεις έχω ελάχιστα και ερασιτεχνικά, δηλ. ένα πολύμετρο και 2 κολλητήρια + τρόμπα αναρρόφησης. Σταθμό αποκόλλησης, καπασιτόμετρο, ESR, παλμογράφο κλπ. δεν έχω.
Έλεγα μήπως βάσει των 2 αναβοσβησιμάτων του stand-by led με συμβουλεύατε ποιά πλακέτα μπορεί να φταίει ώστε να έψαχνα να την αντικαταστήσω, αφού σε διπλοτυπωμένη πλακέτα δεν νομίζω με ένα κοινό κολλητήρι ANTEX 25W να καταφέρω να ξεκολλήσω εξαρτήματα. Είχα δοκιμάσει να ξεκολλήσω σε μητρική υπολογιστή εξαρτήματα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να τα ζεστάνω αρκετά. Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι πλακέτες της τηλεόρασης είναι ελάχιστες όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία.
Τουλάχιστον μήπως μπορείς να μου υποδείξεις σε ποιά σημεία πρέπει να μετρήσω +5V ή +3,3V με τη πλακέτα πάνω στη τηλεόραση; (την έχω ξεβιδώσει και έχω δίπλα μου)

----------


## MikeNick

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LG-60PB56...4383.l4275.c10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvwRjr6XYpc

Με βοήθεια από το παραπάνω βίντεο, αρχίζει κάπως να διαφωτίζεται η κατάσταση. Η κεντρική πλακέτα που πάει η 230V τάση δικτύου φαίνεται οκ. Μέτρησα τις τάσεις εξόδου και όλες είναι εντάξει. Στη δεξιά μακρόστενη πλακέτα κοντά στο κατσαβίδι, έρχονται οι σωστές τάσεις από τη κεντρική, αλλά από τη P132 φίσα της δεν φεύγουν όλες (στη κοντινή φωτό η αριστερή φίσα είναι η P132  που αναχωρούν τάσεις προς άλλη πλακέτα στα δεξιά της τηλεόρασης, ενώ στην ίδια κοντινή φωτογραφία στη δεξιά φίσα P131 έρχονται τάσεις από τη κεντρική πλακέτα και είναι οκ). Στη P132 οι VA/VS είναι 205-206V και η +5V είναι οκ αλλά στον τελευταίο ακροδέκτη του P132 δεν φεύγουν +18V αλλά περίπου 3,5-5V. Σε συχνότητα ενός δευτερολέπτου ανεβοκατεβαίνει συνεχώς η τάση από περίπου 3,5 έως 5V και ξανά πίσω στα 3,5 . Δεν βγάζει 18V.
Πώς αποσυνδέω τις 2 καφέ καλωδιοταινίες από τη πλακέτα;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη,
αφού έχεις προχωρήσει τόσο όσο γράφεις με τα μέσα που διαθέτεις,
τότε μπορείς ν΄ αποκολλήσεις και τους 4 ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές που φαίνονται στη 3η photo,
του παραπάνω post και να τους αντικαταστήσεις με 4 της ίδιας ακριβώς χωρητικότητας κι αντοχής 
σε τάση (και σε μεγαλύτερη τάση αντοχής να βρεις δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα).
Αν πάρεις τη γραμμή προσεκτικά από τον ακροδέκτη του κονέκτορα P132 που δεν βγάζει τα 18V D.C.
και πας προς τα πίσω (εννοείται ότι η συσκευή σου δεν είναι  υπό τάση κι ότι η PCB έχει ξεβιδωθεί και 
βρίσκεται στο πάγκο εργασίας), τότε έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα φθάσεις στο + ενός από τους 4 αυτούς
ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές (χρήζει αντικατ/σης έχει χάσει σίγουρα χωρητικότητα θα δεις ότι πιθανόν
να ΄χουν χυθεί κι υγρά του στην πλακέτα όταν τον αποκολλήσεις / καλό είναι ν΄ αντικαταστήσεις κι
όλους τους γύρω ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές).
ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ : Η αποκόλληση πυκνωτών ακόμη και σε διπλοτυπωμένη PCB γίνεται με κολλητήρι ANTEX
25W και μύτη πεπλατυσμένη (τύπου κατσαβιδιού), αφού πρώτα περάσεις με σολντερίνη τις 2 εμφανείς 
επαφές του στη κάτω επιφάνεια της PCB και μετά αφήνοντας λίγη ώρα το κολλητήρι πάνω σε κάθε μία
κι έχοντας πλησιάσει τη τρόμπα πατήσεις το κουμπί της απότομα. Σε περίπτωση που δεν φύγει η κόλληση
πλήρως τη α΄ φορά απλά επαναλαμβάνεις τ΄ ίδιο που περιγράφω.
Όσον αφορά το site που δίνεις για την αγορά του Repair Kit θα σου ΄λεγα να μην πληρώσεις άδικα χρήματα
(26€ περίπου με τα μεταφορικά) καθόσον ισχύουν ειδικοί όροι & προϋποθέσεις αγοράς του (αν μεταφράσεις
τις οδηγίες της σελίδας θα δεις σε ποιες περιπτώσεις γίνεται αντικατ/ση των υλικών που περιέχει η συσκευασία)
και μάλλον το Kit δεν αποστέλλεται και στην Ελλάδα.
Υπάρχει το site : https://www.ebay.com/itm/REPAIR-SERV...-/110535815308 
που επισκευάζει τη PCB σου (EAX65331001 (2.0) / EBR77185601) αλλά πρώτα δοκίμασε με τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και βλέπεις.
Η τηλεόραση αυτή έχεις 2 πλακέτες Buffer τη Y SUS και την X SUS. 
Ας ευχηθούμε ότι δεν έχει φθάσει σ΄ αυτές η βλάβη, πράγμα αρκετά επίφοβο.
Όσον αφορά την απόσπαση του plug από το P132 ή οιονδήποτε άλλο κονέκτορα δεν θ΄ επιμένεις από τη μία
μεριά μόνο (μήπως είναι fix) αλλά θα δοκιμάζεις κι από τ΄ άλλο άκρο του βύσματος (εκεί που καταλήγει η πλεξούδα των καλωδίων).
Καλή επιτυχία και πάλι μεγάλη προσοχή κατά τη διάρκεια των μετρήσεων όταν η συσκευή σου βρίσκεται υπό τάση (220V A.C.).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που μπαίνεις στο κόπο να γράψεις τόσα πολλά και τόσο αναλυτικά.
Το κολλητήρι μου δεν έχει τύπου κατσαβιδιού πλατιά μύτη αλλά τη συνηθισμένη όπως της φωτογραφίας.
Μάλλον δεν σου έδωσα να καταλάβεις τι θέλω να βγάλω. Δεν θέλω να βγάλω τη φίσα με τα καλώδια από τον κοννέκτορα P132 (αυτό το έχω κάνει εύκολα μερικές φορές και στην power board, και στις Y-SYS και X-SYS) αλλά να βγάλω τις 2 πλατιές καφέ καλωδιοταινίες τύπου φιλμ, ώστε να πάρω την X-SYS πάνω από την τηλεόραση - φωτογραφίες X-SYS (1) και (2). Αυτές φοβάμαι να τραβήξω. Τους πυκνωτές της φωτο X-SYS capacitors λες να ελέγξω;
Για αγορά των υλικών από e-bay δεν είχα σκοπώ να κάνω, έβαλα το link μήπως οδηγούμασταν κάπου προς εύρεση του προβλήματος.
Πάντως στη power board μετράω όλες τις τάσεις στους κοννέκτορες, δεν λείπει κάποια.

Αυτό με τη τάση των +18V που μετράω που από περίπου +3,5 ανεβαίνει στα 5 και ξανά πίσω στα 3,5 και ούτω καθεξής με συχνότητα περίπου ενός δευτερολέπτου (το μετράω με αναλογικό πολύμετρο γι αυτό βλέπω τη βελόνα να ανεβοκατεβαίνειι), υποδηλώνει ζημιά ή μήπως στο στάδιο που ανοίγει η τηλεόραση χωρίς σήμα και με βλάβη, είναι  φυσιολογική κατάσταση; Εννοώ, μήπως η ζημιά είναι παρακάτω στην Y-SYS ή αλλού;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη,
αυτή η μύτη που φαίνεται στη 1η photo είναι η λεγόμενη πλατιά μύτη τύπου κατσαβιδιού.
Εσύ ζητάς ν΄ αποσπάσεις από τις φίσες τους τις flex ταινίες που πηγαίνουν εσωτερικά στο panel.
Καλά έκανες και  περίμενες οδηγίες φοβούμενος μην τις κόψεις και δεν τις έχεις βγάλει ακόμα.
Είναι όμως πολύ απλό : σηκώνεις συγχρόνως πιάνοντας από τα δύο άκρα το μπροστινό τμήμα
του μαύρου κονέκτορα, που μέσα του είναι χωμένες οι flex ταινίες, προς τα πάνω και τραβάς
απαλά τις ταινίες ώστε να βγουν.
Κατά τη τοποθέτησή τους τις σπρώχνεις όσο πάνε μέσα με σηκωμένο το μπροστινό πλαστικό τμήμα 
του μαύρου κονέκτορα κι αφού είναι μέσα οι flex ταινίες το κατεβάζεις για ν΄ ασφαλίσει.
Όσον αφορά τη τάση των 18V (ίσως ν΄ αναγράφεται κι η τιμή αυτή σε πλαίσιο μπροστά από τον
κονέκτορα) δεν είναι φυσιολογική λόγω έλλειψης σήματος, αλλά θα πρέπει να τη φέρεις ακριβώς 
στη τιμή της με το τρόπο που σου περιέγραψα.
Το Kit περιέχει 4 TRN΄s τα Q402, Q404, Q405 & Q406 που συνήθως χαλάνε στη  Y - SUS  αλλά
αν αγοράσεις ένα πιστόλι κολλητήρι WELLER 125W με πλακέ μύτη, που θα σου ΄ναι αρκετά χρήσιμο
αν ασχοληθείς μ΄ επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών, θα μπορέσεις με τη βοήθεια σολντερίνης και
πάλι ν΄ αποκολλήσεις τη ψήκτρα ν΄ αποκαλυφθούν τα TRN΄s, να τ΄ αποκολλήσεις κι αυτά, να διαβάσεις
το τύπο τους και να τ΄ αγοράσεις από τ΄ εμπόριο, αν τα βρεις βραχυκυκλωμένα ή με διαφορετικό hfe
απ΄ αυτό που δίνουν τα DATASHEET΄s.
Πάρε τη γραμμή που καταλήγουν τα 18V προς τα πίσω κι άλλαξε  τον(ους)  ηλεκτρ/κό(ούς) πυκνωτή(ες)
οπωσδήποτε.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη. Όπως περιγράφεις, έβγαλα χθες τη λευκή ribbon καλωδιοταινία της ίδιας πλακέτας X-SYS αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι και οι καφέ flex κουμπώνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο, οπότε περίμενα συμβουλή μη κάνω ζημιά.

Ναι, δίπλα σε κάθε κονέκτορα αναγράφονται οι τάσεις για τον κάθε ακροδέκτη, σε όλες τις πλακέτες.. Επίσης σε αυτοκόλλητο εσωτερικά στο πάνω μέρος της τηλεόρασης αναγράφονται οι ονομαστικές τάσεις VA και VS. Πάω να ξαναμετρήσω από την αρχή με όλες τις πλακέτες συνδεμένες, με τη Y-SYS εκτός, με τη X-SYS εκτός και με την main εκτός και μετά θα βγάλω την X-SYS. 

Η μύτη του ANTEX XS25 που έχω είναι όπως στο προηγ. μήνυμά μου δηλαδή τύπου "φάλτσο". Τύπου κατσαβιδιού που περιγράφεις, νόμιζα ότι έλεγες όπως σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία.
Δημήτρη, τον τελευταίο καιρό το κολλητήρι αργεί να πυρώσει στο tip δηλ. αργεί για να λυώσει τη κόλληση. Να αλλάξω μύτη;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη,
στις περιγραφές των εργαλείων δεν "κολλάμε" στον ακριβή χαρακτηρισμό τους.
Πράγματι η δική σου μύτη είναι κατά τ΄ήμισυ τύπου "κατσαβιδιού" και κατά τ΄
ήμισυ "στρόγγυλη" δηλ. τύπου "φάλτσο".
Τ΄ ότι δεν ζεσταίνει καλά οφείλεται στ΄ αν κάνει καλό "σώμα" με την αντίσταση
του κολλητηριού (αν υπάρχει ασφάλεια [σφιγκτήρας] βγάλε τη, σφίξε τη λίγο
μ΄ ένα μιτοτσίμπιδο και ξαναφόρεσέ τη) αλλιώς μετράς την αντίσταση του κολλητηριού  
με τ΄ άκρα του πολυμέτρου σου στο φις κατά οιονδήποτε "φορά" κι αν είναι διαφορετική
από 2,2ΚΩ έως 2,5ΚΩ περίπου αλλάζεις αντίσταση.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

Ευχαριστώ.
Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω τις flex από τις μαύρες πλαστικές φίσες. Ξεκούμπωσα τη πλαστική ασφάλεια του μαύρου κονέκτορα προς τη κατεύθυνση της ταινίας, αλλά η ταινία ενώ έχει "λασκάρει" δεν βγαίνει από τη φίσα. στη φωτο (1) κουμπωμένη η φίσα, στη (2) ξεκούμπωτη αλλά η ταινία ενώ "κολυμπάει" στη φίσα, δεν βγαίνει.
Όπως στο 1:17 στο παρακάτω βίντεο, αλλά δεν...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXwo3vXPh6M

(Το κολλητήρι μου είναι οκ, η αντίσταση είναι περίπου 2,3Κ. Ο σψιχτήρας είναι σφιχτός, θα κλείσω λίγο παραπάνω το τελείωμα με τις εγκοπές της μύτης - ευχαριστώ!!!)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη,
βγαίνει κι άλλο προς τ΄ έξω το μετακινούμενο μέρος του κονέκτορα.
Κάνε το κι οι flex ταινίες θ΄ εξέλθουν.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

Δεν έβγαινε άλλο, τράβηξα παραπάνω το πλαστικό κινούμενο και έσπασε στη μια πλευρά το δοντάκι. Τράβηξα περισσότερο τις ταινίες και βγήκαν επιτέλους.
Με το ωμόμετρο δεν βρίσκω βραχυκυκλωμένο τρανζίστορ.

----------


## MikeNick

Πριν βγάλω τη πλακέτα X-SUS, ξαναέκανα μέτρηση στις τάσεις :

- Όλες οι πλακέτες συνδεδεμένες μεταξύ τους: Power board-ok.  X-SUS: P131-ok.  P132 όχι τα +18V στο pin 1, ανεβοκατεβαίνει η βελόνα του πολύμετρου από περίπου +3,5 έως +4,5V.  Y-SUS (συνδέεται από την X-SUS και όχι από την power) - όπως στην X-SUS, λείπουν τα +18V, από περίπου +3,5 έως+4,5V.

- Μόνο η Y-SUS εκτός:  στην X-SUS φίσα P132 όχι τα +18V στο pin 1, αλλά ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΤΑΣΗ +3,75V. Όλες οι άλλες τάσεις οκ.

- Μόνο power board χωρίς καμιά άλλη πάνω της: ΟΚ οι τάσεις εξόδου της στις 2 φίσες.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη,
πάρε οπωσδήποτε τη γραμμή που φθάνουν τα 18V στο pin1 του κονέκτορα P132 της X-SUS και
παρατήρησε / έλεγξε ότι εξάρτημα ενεργό ή παθητικό καταλήγει πάνω της κι αν το βρεις ελαττωματικό
αντικατάστησέ το μ΄ ένα ακριβώς ταυτόσημης τιμής και μέγεθος.
Πρόσεξε κατά την επανατοποθέτηση της flex ταινίας στο μαύρο κονέκτορα που ΄σπασε "δοντάκι" του
μετακινούμενου μέρους του ν΄ ασφαλίσει σωστά, εν ανάγκη όταν το κουμπώσεις βάζεις πάνω (προσεκτικά
για να γίνει καλή εφαρμογή) ένα ισομήκες του μήκους του κονέκτορα κομμάτι μαύρης μονωτικής ταινίας.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μικρή διόρθωση :
η τελευταία λέξη της 1ης παραγράφου του παραπάνω post μου από ...μέγεθος,
να γίνει ...μεγέθους.
Ευχαριστώ.
              Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

Αυτό κάνω τώρα. Ακολουθώ ανάποδα στη πλακέτα τη γραμμή αλλά δεν βλέπω οπτικά κάτι που να φαίνεται χαλασμένο. Επισης η γραμμή δεν οδηγεί στο + των 4 πυκνωτών, οι οποίοι φαίνονται εντάξει. Κάτω από κάθε ένα από αυτούς τους πυκνωτές έχει μια σχισμή η πλακέτα που φαίνεται κάπως το κάτω μέρος κάθε πυκνωτή και δεν φαίνονται υγρά. Είναι καθαρή η σχισμή. Στη πορεία της η γραμμή περνά από το (+) ενός μικρού ηλεκτρολυτικού 100mF/50V που φαίνεται οκ. Το (-) αυτού είναι παράλληλα με το (-) ενός μεγαλύτερου 47mF/250V. Μετά η γραμμή συνεχίζει σε κάτι μικροσκοπικές αντιστάσεις (?) στη πίσω πλευρά της πλακέτας και από κει χάνω ...τη μπάλα.
Αν πάω τη πλακέτα αύριο σε γνωστό ηλεκτρονικό θα μπορεί με καπασιτόμετρο να μετρήσει τους πυκνωτές κολλημένους;

----------


## MikeNick

Ψυχρές ή σπασμένες κολλήσεις δεν βρήκα (με το μεγεθυντικό φακό), για τον κονέκτορα με το σπασμένο δοντάκι μικρό το κακό. Θα το φτιάξω με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο, δεν πειράζει.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Άλλαξε τον ηλεκτρ/κό πυκνωτή 100μF / 50V χωρίς να τον ελέγξεις.
Μέτρησε με το πολύμετρο στη θέση Χ100Ω τις 3 βαττικές αντιστάσεις 20Ω (χρώματα : κόκκινο-μαύρο-μαύρο),
στο πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας.
Μέτρησε κι όλες τις smd αντιστάσεις στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας (θα βοηθηθείς για τις τιμές που αναγράφονται
στο σώμα τους απ΄ έρευνα στο GOOGLE με την ερώτηση : <how to read smd resistant value>).
Στο πλάϊ της ψήκτρας (όπως φαίνεται στη 3η photo του post σου μ΄ αρ. 16) είναι βιδωμένα TRN΄s.
Πρέπει ν΄ ελεγχθούν όλα αν είναι ανοικτά ή βραχυκ/να, με πολύμετρο στη θέση μέτρησης διόδων.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Στη 2η παράγραφο του παραπάνω post μου διόρθωσε ...στη θέση Χ100Ω...,
ως εξής : ...στη θέση Χ200Ω... (αυτό είναι το σωστό).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

Τις 3 αντιστάσεις  20Ω (είναι παράλληλα μεταξύ τους) τις είχα ήδη μετρήσει χθες και είναι εντάξει.
Επίσης έχω μετρήσει χθες με το πολύμετρο αλλά στη θέση μέτρησης αντιστάσεων, τα 5 TRN της ψύκτρας αλλά και αυτά στη κάτω πλευρά της πλακέτας και δεν βρήκα βραχυκυκλωμένο ή άπειρο (ανοιχτό), αλλά θα μου δώσει φίλος ψηφιακό και θα ξαναμετρήσω το απόγευμα.
Τους λίγους ηλεκτρολυτικούς που έχει η πλακέτα θα τους αλλάξω. Είναι: 47mF/250V (x1), 100mF/50V (x2), 22mF/50V (x2) και οι 4 μεγάλοι 150mF/250V. Λέω αρχικά να αφήσω τους 4 μεγάλους και να δοκιμάσω. Αν δεν φτιάξει, να αλλάξω και αυτούς.

Πραγματικά εκτιμώ τη βοήθειά σου που πέρα από επαγγελματική είναι και πολύ φιλική. Σε έχω παιδέψει αρκετά όμως...

----------


## MikeNick

Άλλαξα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς (5) της πλακέτας εκτός από τους 4 μεγάλους 150mF/250V χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Η ίδια συμπεριφορά με τα 3,5-4,5V αντί 18.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη,
άλλαξε και τα 5 TRN΄s πάνω στη ψήκτρα τοποθετώντας ακριβώς τα πανομοιότυπά τους.
Σε περίπτωση αντιστοιχιών να προσέξεις από τα Datasheets ν΄ αγοράσεις την α΄ αντιστοιχία.
Τα TRN΄s αυτά δεν μετρούνται πάνω στη πλακέτα και μάλιστα μ΄ αναλογικό πολύμετρο, 
η μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα βλάβης τους είναι να παρουσιάζουν αλλοιωμένο hfe υπό τάση.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Επίσης μιας κι άλλαξες ηλεκτρ/κούς πυκνωτές, αλλά παρέμειναν ίδιοι οι 4  που φαίνονται στη 1η photo 
του post 16, καλό είναι ν΄ αλλαχτούν κι αυτοί γιατί η μέτρηση της τάσης 18V στ΄ 1/4 μ΄1/5 της τιμής 
της, δείχνει καθαρά, αλλαγή τιμής της χωρητικότητας, εμφανούς κατά τη λειτουργία.
Μπορεί να μην φαίνονται οπτικά ότι είναι συνδεδεμένοι οι ηλεκτρ/κοί αυτοί πυκνωτές στη γραμμή των
18V, αλλά επειδή είναι διπλοτυπωμένη η PCB αυτό δικαιολογείται.
Σου γράφω όλα τα παραπάνω όχι μόνο για να ΄μαι άκρως κατατοπιστικός, ούτε φυσικά με κουράζεις
όπως αναφέρεις στο post 20, αλλά γιατί πραγματικά παρατηρώ ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι αρκετά για την
επισκευή, αλλά και γιατί σε πληροφορώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα που δουλεύεις δεν βρίσκεται 
πουθενά, ούτε καινούργια ούτε επισκευασμένη, στην Ελλάδα ή τ΄ Εξωτερικό.
Προσπάθεια λοιπόν μ΄ αρκετή υπομονή και ψάξιμο είτε στο Διαδίκτυο (τεχνικά forum, αλλά μ΄ αρκετή 
διϋλιση των απόψεων που αναγράφονται) είτε σε Ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία, για την εύρεση και της παραμικρής 
λεπτομέρειας που θα βοηθήσει όχι μόνο στη συγκεκριμένη επισκευή, αλλά και για γενικότερη & σφαιρικότερη 
ενημέρωση στην επιστήμη της Ηλεκτρονικής, η οποία παρεπιπτώντως δεν έχει ούτε ΑΡΧΗ ούτε ΤΕΛΟΣ, είναι 
όμως τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα που αν <κολλήσεις> το μεράκι σου ΄μεινε για ΠΑΝΤΑ.
Φιλικά. 
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

mikemtb73 (07-10-20)

----------


## johnkou

Στην ysus πλακετα θεωρω οτι ειναι το προβλημα να μετρησεις τα τρανζιστορ q402,404,405,406 τα οποια ειναι smd αν ειναι βρακυκυκλωμενα και τα οποια βρισκονται στο κατω μερος της πλακετας.

----------


## MikeNick

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη. Χθες δούλευα μέχρι αργά και δεν μπόρεσα να ασχοληθώ. 
Θα αλλάξω τους εναπομείναντες 4 ηλεκτρολυτικούς, βρίσκω 150mF/400V αντί για 250V που υποθέτω αν ταιριάζουν σαν μέγεθος δεν θα υπάρχει θέμα. Μάλιστα αυτοί που άλλαξα είναι μικρότεροι σε όγκο από τους original (αλλά εννοείται ίδιας χωρητικότητας και αντοχής τάσης)
Θα πάρω από φίλο σήμερα ψηφιακό πολύμετρο με μέτρηση διόδων για να ξαναδώ τα τρανζίστορ. Για να τα ξεκολλήσω ένα-ένα χωρίς να ξέρω ποιό είναι χαλασμένο, είναι ένα ζήτημα και ταλαιπωρία.
Σε αυτά τα βίντεο τα ελέγχουν κολλημένα:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZF57Bok7Ws

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMdb0Y_dQ0Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvwRjr6XYpc

Πλακέτα μεταχειρισμένη υπάρχει αλλά τίθεται θέμα ειλικρίνειας του πωλητή:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LG-60PB56...53.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LG-60-60P...53.m1438.l2649

από Γαλλία:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carte-TV-...53.m1438.l2649

Θα τη παλέψω τη δική της πλακέτα. Αν δεν τα καταφέρω, θα πάρω μεταχειρισμένη. Τη ψάχνω και Ελλάδα, είχαν πουληθεί το 2015 οι 60PB5600 σα ζεστά ψωμάκια όταν τις έβγαλε προσφορά η LG. Όλο και κάποια σπασμένη θα βρεθεί για ανταλλακτικές πλακέτες.

Η τηλεόραση μου άρεσε σαν ποιότητα εικόνας όπως έγραψα αρχικά, έχει παίξει ελάχιστα, είναι εξωτερικά σα καινούργια και το κυριότερο, τα χρήματα δεν περισσεύουν τώρα πια για αγορά νέας. Εδώ να καταλάβεις, βλέπουμε τα τελευταία χρόνια με τη τηλεόραση του ... γάμου μας, μια 28άρα CRT Telefunken, πραγματικό τέρας αντοχής. Την 60άρα την είχα δώσει του γιού μου.

----------


## MikeNick

> Στην ysus πλακετα θεωρω οτι ειναι το προβλημα να μετρησεις τα τρανζιστορ q402,404,405,406 τα οποια ειναι smd αν ειναι βρακυκυκλωμενα και τα οποια βρισκονται στο κατω μερος της πλακετας.


Μα με τη Υ-SUS εκτός και αποσυνδεμένη, δεν έχω +18V στη Z-SUS.

----------


## MikeNick

Η πλακέτα Z-SUS υπάρχει καινούργια ως ανταλλακτικό από την LG, με κόστος 60,00 ευρώ συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη,
συγγνώμη για τη 2η παράγραφο του post μου #23#, δεν είχα προσέξει το post σου #21#,
όπου ανέφερες ότι είχες αλλάξει τους ηλεκτρ/κούς πυκνωτές 150 μF / 250 V γι΄ αυτό κι
επανέλαβα τη προτροπή γι΄ αλλαγή τους.
Με τις επισκευασμένες PCB΄s καλλίτερα μην μπλέξεις, έχω μαύρη εμπειρία β πολλές δεν
συνεργάζονται με τη συσκευή που επισκευάζεις, γιατί πολλές είναι common γι΄ αρκετά 
μοντέλα της ίδιας μάρκας και φαντάζομαι ότι δοκιμαζόμενες σε κάποιο διαφορετικό του
δικού σου μοντέλο ν΄ εργάζονται κανονικά, αλλά και μικρός διαφορετικός σχεδιασμός
της δικής σου PCB ν΄ υφίσταται, η νέα που θα τοποθετήσεις μπορεί να μην δουλεύει.
Πάρε σοβαρά υπ΄ όψει σου αυτά που σου γράφει ο φίλος ο Γιάννης από τ΄ Αιτωλικό.
Τα smd TRN¨s που αναφέρει (Q402, Q404,Q405, Q406) υπάρχουν στο κάτω μέρος της 
πλακέτας Y-SUS, που εσύ επισκευάζεις, και καλό είναι, αφού θα πάρεις ψηφιακό πολύμετρο
να τα μετρήσεις στη θέση μέτρησης διόδων, αλλά και το hfe τους (με 3 καλωδιάκα μονόκλωνα
προέκτασης), έστω κι αν δεν τ΄βαποκολλήσεις από τη πλακέτα κι αν τα βρεις βραχυκυκλωμένα 
ή <ανοικτά> να τ΄ αντικαταστήσεις.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

Μάλλον έχουμε μπερδευτεί όλοι με Z-SUS, Y-SUS κλπ.
Λοιπόν, να διευκρινίσω ξανά:
- Στο post #21 έγραψα ότι άλλαξα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς εκτός από τους 4 μεγάλους 150mF/250V. Δεν τους έχω αλλάξει ακόμη.
- Η πλακέτα που έχω βγάλει - μετρήσει - αλλάξει πυκνωτές, είναι η Z-SUS και όχι η επόμενη στη καλωδίωση Y-SUS. Τη Y-SUS δεν την έχω πειράξει ούτε βγάλει από την τηλεόραση.

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή σχετικά με τις μεταχειρισμένες πλακέτες. Όπως και να έχει, αφού υπάρχει καινούργια Z-SUS στα 60 ευρώ, ούτε συζήτηση για μεταχειρισμένη.

Τώρα, η ερώτηση που έχω ώστε να απομονώσω σε ποιά πλακέτα τελικά μπορεί να είναι η ζημιά (ίσως και σε παραπάνω από μία πλακέτα, αλλά ας υποθέσουμε προς το παρόν ότι η ζημιά είναι στη Z-SUS που μετράω) είναι:

Με τη ZSUS *μόνο* καλωδιωμένη στη πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικό power board (χωρίς άλλη πλακέτα πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό η και μεταξύ τους) και *χωρίς* να έχω συνδέσει στη Ρ132 φίσα εξόδου της την επόμενη πλακέτα YSUS, (η YSUS *δεν* συνδέεται στη power board αλλά στη ZSUS όπως φαίνεται στη 1η φωτό παρακάτω που όλες οι πλακέτες είναι καλωδιωμένες μεταξύ τους), *στον ακραίο ακροδέκτη της P132 θα πρέπει να μετράω 18V; Ή μήπως τα 18V θα τα δώσει η φίσα αυτή φυσιολογικά μόνο αν συνδεθεί με την επόμενη πλακέτα YSUS*; Δηλ. τα 3,5-4,5V που έχω τώρα αντί για 18V, μήπως είναι φυσιολογική τάση με την επόμενη πλακέτα YSUS ασύνδετη; (2η φωτό, η P131 δεξιά είναι η φίσα που συνδέεται η Z-SUS με τη power board, ενώ η αριστερή P132 είναι η φίσα που συνδέεται-δίνει στην επόμενη Y-SUS και όπου αντί +18V μετράω περίπου +4V.)

Να σας ευχαριστήσω ξανά για τη βοήθεια. Όπως και να έχει, και με όσες πλακέτες χρειαστεί να αλλάξω (αν τις βρω), έχω αποφασίσει να τη δω να ξαναδουλεύει.

edit: φωτογραφία 3η με τις πλακέτες:

----------


## sakistech

καλησπέρα και από εμένα...εάν δεν έχεις βραχυκυκλωμένα mosfet ένωσε τα 2 pin  δεξιά από το ολοκληρωμένο της logic .Είναι το τέστ για τις Υ ΚΑΙ Ζ 
εάν δείς την συσκευή  να βγάζει μπάρες που ανεβοκατεβαίνουν είσαι μαιν.

----------


## MikeNick

Καλησπέρα. Η Logic είναι αυτή που έχω μαρκάρει ως "CONTROL";

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη,
από τις προηγούμενες photos που ανέβαζες δεν φαινόταν καθαρά αν είχες στα χέρια
τη Y-SUS ή τη Z-SUS, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να σου διευκρινίσω τους ηλεκτρ/κούς πυκνωτές
προς αντικατ/ση.
Εφόσον δουλεύεις με τη Z-SUS (είναι η δεξιά πλακέτα όπως κοιτάμε τη 3 photo) για ν΄ 
αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη σου θ΄ αλλάξεις τους 4 ηλεκτρ/κούς πυκνωτές ανάμεσα στις 2 φίσες
(εισόδου τάσης από τη PSU κι εξόδου τάσης προς τη Y-SUS).
Όταν σου γράφει ο Γιάννης από τ΄ Αιτωλικό ότι πρέπει ν΄ ελέγξεις τα smd TRN΄s (Q402, 404, 
405, 406) της Y-SUS δεν το γράφει στη τύχη.
Μέχρι τώρα το 90% των βλαβών σε τηλεοράσεις PLASMA με τις δύο αυτές Buffer PCB΄s, οι 
βλάβες βγαίνουν στη Y-SUS κι όχι στη Z-SUS.
θα σου ΄λεγα μάλιστα ν΄ αλλάξεις και τους 4 ηλεκτρ/κούς στην είσοδο τάσης της Y-SUS.
Τώρα η απορία σου είναι εύλογη, τι συμβαίνει με τη τάση των 18Volts ;
Είναι σωστή η τάση των 3,5V - 4,5V που μετράς όταν είναι μόνο αυτή συνδεδεμένη με το
PSU ή όχι ;
Η λογική λέει ότι όταν μία πλακέτα τροφοδοτεί μία επόμενη, θα πρέπει στην έξοδο τροφ/σίας
της, να μετράς μία τάση ελαφρώς υψηλότερη από εκείνη που αναγράφεται στο πινακάκι πάνω 
στη PCB αυτή, όταν η τροφοδοτούμενη είναι ασύνδετη κι όταν εκείνη συνδέεται στην αρχική να
μετράς ακριβώς την τάση την αναγραφόμενη στο πινακάκι της.
Δεν είναι φυσικό όταν συνδέεται σε μία φίσα μία <κατανάλωση> η παρεχόμενη τάση ν΄ αυξάνεται,
όμως (πάντα υπάρχει μία εναντίωση στ΄ ηλεκτρονικά) δεν γνωρίζεις (λόγω έλλειψης Service Manual)
τον Κορεάτικο σχεδιασμό της πλακέτας, οπότε μόνο όταν έχεις κάνει πλήρεις κι ενδελεχείς ελέγχους
και στις 2 πλακέτες σ΄ όλα τ΄ επίφοβα υλικά (ηλεκτρ/κούς πυκνωτές, TRN΄s, MOSFET΄s, διόδους,
zeners, αντιστάσεις ακόμα κι smd στο κάτω μέρος των πλακετών) τότε και μόνο τότε τοποθετείς και
συνδέεις με τάση και τις δύο αυτές PCB΄s κι αναμένεις να δεις κάποια αποτελέσματα.
Μ΄ υποθέσεις δεν γίνεται τίποτε κι ούτε θεωρώ σκόπιμο ν΄ αντικαθιστάς πλακέτες και να δίνεις χρήματα
σε καινούργιες ; (δεν νομίζω, το 99,9% που πωλούνται, είναι επισκευασμένες και τις παρουσιάζουν σαν 
καινούργιες).
Καλλίτερα να προμηθευτείς ένα καπασιτόμετρο (είναι φθηνό γύρω στα 45€) κι ένα ψηφιακό πολύμετρο
(κι αυτό είναι πολύ φθηνό, ανάλογα φυσικά με τη μάρκα που θ΄ επιλέξεις, και βέβαια να γνωρίζεις ότι 
όλα είναι Κινέζικα), εργαλεία όμως, που θα σου χρησιμεύσουν και για μελλοντικές επισκευές.
Βραχυκυκλώματα μην αποτολμήσεις, έχω τη γνώμη, γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα κάψεις <όλα> στη 
κατάσταση που βρίσκονται οι πλακέτες σου.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## sakistech

> Καλησπέρα. Η Logic είναι αυτή που έχω μαρκάρει ως "CONTROL";


Καλημέρα ναι έχει 2 τρυπίτσες δεξιά από το κεντρικό ολοκληρωμένο ένωσε τες με κάτι μεταλλικό να είναι στο ρεύμα η συσκευή σου
έτσι θα βγάλεις άποψη από ποια πλακέτα είσαι

----------


## MikeNick

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου.
Αύριο θα μου φέρει συνάδελφος ψηφιακό πολύμετρο - καπασιτόμετρο. Θα μετρήσω τρανζίστορ, διόδους και ότι άλλο μπορώ. Τους πυκνωτές θα βγάζω ένα-ένα και θα μετράω.
Για το ότι οι βλάβες-βραχυκυκλώματα είναι συνήθως στη πλακέτα Y-SUS το έχω διαπιστώσει στα βίντεο που έχω δει στο u-tube.
Και η δική μου λογική λέει ότι με μόνη συνδεμένη τη Z-SUS στη Power board θα έπρεπε να μετράω τα +18V.
Αν δεν βρω κάτι χαλασμένο-βραχυκυκλωμένο, σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τη Z-SUS, γνωρίζοντας το ρίσκο 1) να έχει ζημιά η τηλεόραση και σε άλλο σημείο και να μη φτιάξει με τη νέα πλακέτα και 2) η ζημιά αν έχει αλλού, να χαλάσει ξανά τη καινούργια πλακέτα.
Από το service της LG μου είπαν ότι η Z-SUS board είναι καινούργια και έρχεται με παραγγελία από Πολωνία σε 7 μέρες αφού δώσω μια προκαταβολή. Η τηλεόρασή μου ήταν συναρμολογημένη επίσης στη Πολωνία (βλ. φωτο με το ταμπελάκι της)

Διονύση ευχαριστώ αλλά να βραχυκυκλώσω ακροδέκτες σε πλακέτα με τη τηλεόραση σε τάση φοβάμαι αφού δεν έχω ούτε τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις, ούτε λεπτομερές service manual. Όπως το περιγράφεις, παρόλο που η tv δεν ανοίγει καν, με το βραχυκύκλωμα αυτό θα δείξει κάτι η οθόνη; Και θα με οδηγήσει σε ποια πλακέτα υπάρχει βλάβη;

----------


## MikeNick

(λάθος post...)

----------


## sakistech

> Καλημέρα Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου.
> Αύριο θα μου φέρει συνάδελφος ψηφιακό πολύμετρο - καπασιτόμετρο. Θα μετρήσω τρανζίστορ, διόδους και ότι άλλο μπορώ. Τους πυκνωτές θα βγάζω ένα-ένα και θα μετράω.
> Για το ότι οι βλάβες-βραχυκυκλώματα είναι συνήθως στη πλακέτα Y-SUS το έχω διαπιστώσει στα βίντεο που έχω δει στο u-tube.
> Και η δική μου λογική λέει ότι με μόνη συνδεμένη τη Z-SUS στη Power board θα έπρεπε να μετράω τα +18V.
> Αν δεν βρω κάτι χαλασμένο-βραχυκυκλωμένο, σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τη Z-SUS, γνωρίζοντας το ρίσκο 1) να έχει ζημιά η τηλεόραση και σε άλλο σημείο και να μη φτιάξει με τη νέα πλακέτα και 2) η ζημιά αν έχει αλλού, να χαλάσει ξανά τη καινούργια πλακέτα.
> Από το service της LG μου είπαν ότι η Z-SUS board είναι καινούργια και έρχεται με παραγγελία από Πολωνία σε 7 μέρες αφού δώσω μια προκαταβολή. Η τηλεόρασή μου ήταν συναρμολογημένη επίσης στη Πολωνία (βλ. φωτο με το ταμπελάκι της)
> 
> Διονύση ευχαριστώ αλλά να βραχυκυκλώσω ακροδέκτες σε πλακέτα με τη τηλεόραση σε τάση φοβάμαι αφού δεν έχω ούτε τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις, ούτε λεπτομερές service manual. Όπως το περιγράφεις, παρόλο που η tv δεν ανοίγει καν, με το βραχυκύκλωμα αυτό θα δείξει κάτι η οθόνη; Και θα με οδηγήσει σε ποια πλακέτα υπάρχει βλάβη;


Ναι θα αρχίσει να βγάζει μπάρες που θα ανεβοκατεβαίνουν...μην φοβάσαι δεν κάνεις ζημιά...εάν τις βγάλει είσαι απο μαιν εάν όχι είσαι κάτι στις πλακέτες που σου ανέφεραν Υ ΚΑΙ Ζ

----------


## MikeNick

> Καλημέρα ναι έχει 2 τρυπίτσες δεξιά από το κεντρικό ολοκληρωμένο ένωσε τες με κάτι μεταλλικό *να είναι στο ρεύμα η συσκευή σου*
> έτσι θα βγάλεις άποψη από ποια πλακέτα είσαι


Ευχαριστώ, η τηλεόραση να είναι στο ρεύμα και "on" και μετά να βάλω το βραχυκυκλωτήρα, ή πριν και μετά να τη βάλω στο ρεύμα;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Ευχαριστώ, η τηλεόραση να είναι στο ρεύμα και "on" και μετά να βάλω το βραχυκυκλωτήρα, ή πριν και μετά να τη βάλω στο ρεύμα;


Αν κάνεις βραχυκύκλωμα όταν είναι αναμμένη θα χρειαστείς και κράνος, πρόσεχε δεν είναι αστείο αυτό που πας να κάνεις, έχεις σίγουρα καμμένο fet και το driver μην αλλάζεις πυκνωτές και πετάς τα λεφτά σου άδικα,εάν θέλεις να την φτιάξεις μόνος σου πάρε τις πλακέτες σετ κούμπωσε τες πάνω και είσαι έτοιμος

----------


## MikeNick

> Αν κάνεις βραχυκύκλωμα όταν είναι αναμμένη θα χρειαστείς και κράνος, πρόσεχε δεν είναι αστείο αυτό που πας να κάνεις, έχεις σίγουρα καμμένο fet και το driver μην αλλάζεις πυκνωτές και πετάς τα λεφτά σου άδικα,εάν θέλεις να την φτιάξεις μόνος σου πάρε τις πλακέτες σετ κούμπωσε τες πάνω και είσαι έτοιμος


Πλακέτες σετ εννοείς τη ZSUS και τη YSUS;

----------


## MikeNick

> Ναι θα αρχίσει να βγάζει μπάρες που θα ανεβοκατεβαίνουν...μην φοβάσαι δεν κάνεις ζημιά...εάν τις βγάλει είσαι απο μαιν εάν όχι είσαι κάτι στις πλακέτες που σου ανέφεραν Υ ΚΑΙ Ζ


Αυτές πάνω δεξιά του chip που γράφει EXT_AUTO_GEN είναι οι 2 τρύπες για test;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Πήγαινε στην Y-SUS στην κάτω πλευρά έχει 4 fet smd κάποιο έχει βραχυκύκλωμα ή ανέβασε φωτό απο την κάτω πλευρά να σου δείξουμε ποιά είναι

----------


## MikeNick

ok. Πρέπει να τη ξηλώσω.

----------


## MikeNick

Y-SUS φωτο επάνω-κάτω. Και βίντεο που βρήκα το πρωϊ:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozJ-YEWcJTg

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Λοιπόν Μιχάλη για να κλείσουμε το thread γιατί έγινε λιβελογράφημα.
Μετράς ακόμα και με τ΄ αναλογικό πολύμετρο στη θέση <Ω> και τα τέσσερα (4)
τύπου smd TRN΄s (30F132) που βρίσκονται στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας 
(photos 2 - 5) μεταξύ C - E (ποδαράκι γείωσης και δεξί όπως κοιτάς την εικόνα).
Όποια βρεις με μηδενική σχεδόν αντίσταση τ΄ αλλάζεις. 
Είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα.
Προαιρετικά ελέγχεις και τ΄ άλλα τρία (3) τύπου smd TRN΄s.
Πάνω στη ψήκτρα που βρίσκεται στο πάνω μέρος της 1ης photo είναι βιδωμένα
πέντε (5) TRN΄s που η πλάτη τους ακουμπά στη ψήκτρα μ΄ επικάλυψη λευκής
σιλικόνης. 
Γυρνάς τη πλακέτα να βλέπεις το κάτω μέρος της αφού τα ξεβιδώσεις 
από τη ψήκτρα ένα β ένα, και ζεσταίνοντας με το κολλητήρι σου τα
ποδαράκια τους, με τη τρόμπα ρουφάς τη κόλληση που τα συγκρατεί στη PCB, 
τ΄ αποσπάς και μετράς πάλι με τ΄ όργανο για βραχυκύκλωμα C β E.    
Όποιο βρεις βραχυκυκλωμένο τ΄ αλλάζεις μ΄ ένα πανομοιότυπο.
Μετά απ΄ αυτές τις αντικαταστάσεις κι ελπίζοντας ότι δεν έχουν καεί smd IC΄s
(2 X 4) pins, γιατί θέλουν σταθμό θερμού αέρα γι΄ αντικατ/ση, τοποθετείς τη
πλακέτα (Y-SUS) στη θέση της, στη τηλεόρασή σου, τη βιδώνεις, συνδέεις τις 
φίσες στους κονέκτορες, δοκιμάζεις συνδέοντάς τη στο δίκτυο 220V A.C. κι 
εύχομαι να ΄χεις ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ και να πάρεις αφού συνδέσεις και τη κεραία
 σου ΚΑΛΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ και ΚΑΛΟ ΗΧΟ.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

ΟΚ. Για μέχρι εκεί που μπορώ να ψάξω-μετρήσω-κοιτάξω, έχω όλες τις πληροφορίες και κατευθύνσεις από εσάς. Σήμερα θα μου φέρει συνάδελφος ψηφιακό πολύμετρο-καπασιτόμετρο, επομένως το Σαββατοκύριακο θα ασχοληθώ σύμφωνα με όσα ειπώθηκαν εδώ μέσα. Αν φτιάξει τελικά η τηλεόραση θα σας ενημερώσω.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ξανά όλους σας για το χρόνο και τις συμβουλές.

edit: Τα 30F132 τα βρήκα αν χρειαστεί να αγοράσω. Τα υπόλοιπα B4826, B4919, B4925 δεν τα βρίσκω με αναζήτηση, πως να τα ψάξω;

----------


## MikeNick

Την έφτιαξα μετά από πολύ και επίμονο ψάξιμο. Η βλάβη δεν ήταν σε όσα ειπώθηκαν εδώ. Μετά τη Y-SUS ακολουθούν οι 2 buffer, η upper και η lower. H lower buffer είχε ένα μικροσκοπικό smd πυκνωτή βραχυκυκλωμένο (C975) που τον βρήκα με το παλιό, καλό μου αναλογικό πολύμετρο HONOR. Τον αντικατέστησα με ένα κεραμικό 2,2nF/3KV και από προχθές βράδυ η τηλεόραση παίζει άψογα.

----------

mikemtb73 (29-10-20)

----------


## mikemtb73

Εύγε, μπράβο στην επιμονή σου!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MikeNick

Ευχαριστώ, να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη, 
έχεις τη Χιώτικη υπομονή κι επιμονή κι ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα τα καταφέρεις.
Εύγε σου πραγματικά μέσα από τη ψυχή μου.
Αν κάποτε θελήσεις να ξαναανοίξεις τη τηλεόρασή σου και ν΄ αντικαταστάσεις το πυκνωτή που έβαλες
μ΄ ένα smd ίδιο μ΄ αυτό που ΄χε επικοινώνησε με τη GROBOTRONICS (info@grobotronics.com) τηλ/να :
2118002019, 2118004320 να σου στείλουν 5 κομμάτια, (είναι η ελάχιστη παραγγελία νομίζω).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη για τα καλά σου λόγια. Ευχαριστώ επίσης όλους σας για τη πολύτιμη βοήθεια. Πιο πολύ με ικανοποίησε ότι έμαθα πέντε πράγματα και απόκτησα εμπειρία για τη τηλεόρασή μου ώστε σε πιθανή μελλοντική βλάβη να μη ξεκινήσω από το μηδέν.

Για τον smd νομίζω ότι αυτός που έβαλα στη θέση του θα κρατήσει περισσότερο. Οι smd δεν τοποθετούνται για εξοικονόμηση χώρου στις πλακέτες και όχι για καλύτερη ποιότητα;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μιχάλη,
οι smd πυκνωτές είναι η < νέα >  τεχνολογία.
Στ΄ εγγύς μέλλον δεν θ΄ υπάρχουν στ΄ εμπόριο οι πυκνωτές του τύπου που αντικατέστησες.
Ναι δημιουργήθηκαν για μείωση χώρου και για τη τεχνολογία υλικών εκείνο που δουλεύεται τώρα
είναι η αντικατάσταση όλων των τιμών χωρητικότητας / τάσης ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών με πολύ
μικρότερους από τους ήδη μικρούς  < τύπου smd > για σμίκρυνση των PCB΄s στ΄ ελάχιστο (για
τα νέα digit formula circuits κυρίως).
Η τεχνολογία αυτή θα κάνει τις PCB΄s συνολικά ανεπισκεύαστες αλλά μήπως δεν γίνεται αυτό
σ΄ ένα βαθμό και σήμερα;
Καλό βράδυ, καλό ΜΗΝΑ να ΄χουμε όλοι μ΄ ΥΓΕΙΑ.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## MikeNick

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Ναι, στο περισσότερο ποσοστό οι πλακέτες αντικαθίστανται. Σε ερώτησή μου σε τεχνικό της LG service για τα 18V της πλακέτας ZSUS, μου είπε ότι δεν τις επισκευάζουν αλλά έχουν στοκ πλακέτες των διαφόρων μοντέλων TV, τις αλλάζουν μέχρι να βρούνε ποιά έχει το πρόβλημα και τότε την αντικαθιστούν με καινούργια που είτε έχουν είτε παραγγέλνουν. Τώρα αν μου τα είπε αυτά για να αποφύγει να με βοηθήσει, δεν ξέρω.

Επίσης ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ σε όλους με υγεία (τη χρειαζόμαστε ειδικά τώρα!!!)

----------

mikemtb73 (03-11-20)

----------


## aektzhs18

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
Έχω μια τηλεόραση ακριβώς με το ίδιο πρόβλημα ανοίγει η τηλεόραση αλλά η οθόνη δείχνει μαύρο πήγα την πλακέτα και μου αντικατέστησε το smd με αυτό τις φωτό αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. https://ibb.co/GkkbNx0 είναι σωστό αυτό που έβαλε? μπορώ να κοιτάξω κάπου αλλού

----------


## MikeNick

Καλημέρα και επίσης καλή χρονιά.
Το μετρήσατε πριν το smd να βεβαιωθείτε ότι ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένο;
Η δική μου δεν άνοιγε καθόλου. Βάζοντάς τη στο ρεύμα και πατώντας το power στο τηλεκοντρόλ ακουγόταν το ρελέ που ανοίγει αλλά μετά εκτός από 2 αναβοσβησίματα του ενδεικτικού standby led νέκρωνε, ούτε μαύρη εικόνα ούτε ήχος, εντελώς νεκρή. Το πυκνωτάκι που έβαλε ρώτησέ τον αν αντέχει τουλάχιστον 1000V και αν είναι σε χωρητικότητα κοντά στα 2,2nF όπως αυτό που έβαλα. Λογικά δεν θα έφταιγε αυτό.
Αν έχεις ξαναασχοληθεί με τα ηλεκτρονικά και μπορείς να μετρήσεις με ασφάλεια και προσεκτικά με ένα πολύμετρο, να ξεκινήσεις από τη κεντρική πλακέτα που είναι η τροφοδοσία. Αλλά σε ξαναρωτάω αν μετρήσατε το smd πριν την αντικατάσταση.
Αν θέλεις παραπάνω βοήθεια ευχαρίστως να σου δώσω τηλέφωνο, αλλά έχε υπόψη σου ότι δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός. Κατατάσω τον εαυτό μου στη γνώση ηλεκτρονικών σε ένα χαμηλομεσαίο επίπεδο.

----------


## aektzhs18

Η τηλεόραση είναι του θείου μου την είχε πάει σε έναν μάστορα για να την φτιάξει και του είπε δεν γίνεται. Την άνοιξα για να την δω ερασιτεχνικά ασχολούμαι και είδα ότι είχε ξεκολλήσει εντελώς το ίδιο cmd όπως και έχει και έκανε έκανε σημάδι την πλακέτα. Όταν την άνοιξα δεν είχε smd εκεί .

----------


## aektzhs18

Ακριβώς το ίδιο κάνει και αυτή ακούγεται το ρελέ ότι ανοιγει αλλά δεν δείχνει τίποτα η οθόνη

----------


## MikeNick

Σου έστειλα τηλέφωνο, μέχρι τις 15:00 σήμερα.

----------

mikemtb73 (08-01-21)

----------


## aektzhs18

Θα καλέσω αύριο μετά τις 1 ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

